# With Idiots Like This For Friends, Who Needs Enemies?



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2016)

A friend just posted this on eBay and sent me the link.  I should of known better than to read it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222099104746


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2016)

One guess on who this former Cabe'r is...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 26, 2016)

LOL


----------



## spoker (Apr 26, 2016)

we need humor in the bike world


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 26, 2016)

WOW! Can you believe all those spam/key words !?? 

Wait..did I miss something??


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2016)

You could always buy it back and use it to whip him. And he might even enjoy it!


----------



## mike j (Apr 26, 2016)

Was wondering what happened to him. Glad to see he hasn't lost his sense of humor.


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 26, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> A friend just posted this on eBay and sent me the link.  I should of known better than to read it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222099104746




I'd swear that's your ebay handle!


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 26, 2016)

It's real easy to figure out who it is because that's a self portrait.......


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2016)

OK,i give up.Will someone PM me as to who this former Caber is??


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2016)

Got it,thanks guys.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry Chris but that is some funny poop right there.

One Ugly sure knows how to type up a humorous add.

I Just read all his other ebay adds, Man Oh Man I was rolling........The seat add is the best.

One Ugly, you rock!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I'm sorry Chris but that is some funny **** right there.
> 
> One Ugly sure knows how to type up a humorous add.
> 
> ...




I think this one was the Best of the Best!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-war-spr...086921?hash=item33b6231e49:g:aYkAAOSw1DtXH8td

_This sprocket/crank set is off a '37 Elgin. The sprocket has been re-chromed awhile ago. It looks great but not perfect, The cranks look nice but have the typical rub marks from rubbing on the poorly adjusted chain guard. If you choose to buy these please do not lick them. They are kinda dirty. I would recommend a thorough cleansing before licking any of my parts. buy with confidence, I am white. You will get everything (cranks, sprocket, bearings and all my nuts) that you see in picture 4. (If you are blind I have no idea how you are reading this ad) If you need other parts please see my other ads for Elgin crap I've taken off a completely functional bicycle. Cabers hate that but come on, its not a rare bike guys  1uglynegro_


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I think this one was the Best of the Best!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-war-spr...086921?hash=item33b6231e49:g:aYkAAOSw1DtXH8td
> 
> _This sprocket/crank set is off a '37 Elgin. The sprocket has been re-chromed awhile ago. It looks great but not perfect, The cranks look nice but have the typical rub marks from rubbing on the poorly adjusted chain guard. If you choose to buy these please do not lick them. They are kinda dirty. I would recommend a thorough cleansing before licking any of my parts. buy with confidence, I am white. You will get everything (cranks, sprocket, bearings and all my nuts) that you see in picture 4. (If you are blind I have no idea how you are reading this ad) If you need other parts please see my other ads for Elgin crap I've taken off a completely functional bicycle. Cabers hate that but come on, its not a rare bike guys  1uglynegro_




He's out of control...lol.   I've been reading his ads forever and they are just too funny.    I seem to be his favorite target but I'll see if he can share the love....maybe Fordmike next time.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2016)

I just got off the phone with him and he may have a couple new targets.........CWCMAN?????  Maybe Ty Brand??????   Who's next?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2016)

And the winner is.........Ty Brand!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222099158499


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2016)

......


----------



## mike j (Apr 27, 2016)

He is pretty funny, I know that he has been banned, anyway to get him disbanded?


----------



## Intense One (Apr 27, 2016)

you have to appreciate his writing style?  He's delusional....but in a good way....literary entertainment.   Oops...better look out...I may be his next victim


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2016)

mike j said:


> He is pretty funny, I know that he has been banned, anyway to get him disbanded?



I'm sure if he reached out to Scott he could come back, but I doubt he will do that.  Hes kinda out of the bike hobby now, mostly motorcycles.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2016)

I think we should leave well enough alone! V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 30, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I think this one was the Best of the Best!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-war-spr...086921?hash=item33b6231e49:g:aYkAAOSw1DtXH8td
> 
> _This sprocket/crank set is off a '37 Elgin. The sprocket has been re-chromed awhile ago. It looks great but not perfect, The cranks look nice but have the typical rub marks from rubbing on the poorly adjusted chain guard. If you choose to buy these please do not lick them. They are kinda dirty. I would recommend a thorough cleansing before licking any of my parts. buy with confidence, I am white. You will get everything (cranks, sprocket, bearings and all my nuts) that you see in picture 4. (If you are blind I have no idea how you are reading this ad) If you need other parts please see my other ads for Elgin crap I've taken off a completely functional bicycle. Cabers hate that but come on, its not a rare bike guys  1uglynegro_




ROLFMWAO-Tooooooooooo funny


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 30, 2016)

Haha glad to see there are still people that aren't concerned with being so politically correct...


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 1, 2016)

Pretty funny guy, lol.


----------



## kos22us (May 2, 2016)

i dont know who this former caber is but that is a funny ad

i havent seen it in a long time but there was a guy that used to sign his ebay ads : prewar scholar make the ladies hollar
always thought that was random and kinda funny


----------

